# [Regular Season Game 46] Houston Rockets vs. Portland Trail Blazers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(24-21)/(27-20)*


When/Where:
*Friday, January 29, 8:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Bayless / Miller / Webster / Aldridge / Howard*


_*Preview*_


> Brandon Roy will represent the Western Conference at next month's All-Star Game in Dallas, but he won't be suiting up for the Portland Trail Blazers in their two games in Texas this weekend.
> 
> With Roy still bothered by an injury, the Blazers look to bounce back from disappointing loss Friday night against the Houston Rockets, who try to avoid losing four consecutive home games for the first time in nearly four years.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Losing streak is over.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Too many bricks at the line. Why can't we properly finish teams off!?


----------

